# Need advice on my corner desk plans



## ProletariatPatryk (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been looking at desks for a while but have yet to find one that meets my requirements. They were also all very expensive so I decided to go the route of building my own. Now I've never built anything this big before but I have used a few woodworking tools. But I have no idea how good my idea actually is.

Blueprint of desk


Now I designed the whole thing in sketchup. It's made with 4x4's for the legs and 2x4's for everything else. I plan on gluing all of the joints and using a pocket jig. I would also use a router on all the edges of the frame to give it a nice bevel. I think this desk would be sturdy but I have no clue. 

I'm thinking of maybe changing the 2x4 in the sitting area to a 2x2 and the cross beams sideways. But I don't know if that would be sturdy. I might also raise the height of the legs but not sure yet.

I plan on painting it grey and topping it off with maybe a butcherblock top or something similar. I would paint the frame black and stain the top a light grey. 


So really I want to know if my plans are actually good. I would also like advice on how to join all of the pieces of wood. I'm pretty much a complete novice for a project this big. Though I've read it is all pretty simple. I would greatly appreciate any advice on what to do.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Your image is 1916 px wide. Would you edit your post to resize the image to less than 900 px wide.











 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, please edit.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

My suggestion would be to go to Ikea or an office furniture store and look at the bottom of their manufactured products, Ikea in particular has mastered simplification of construction.

What you basically show is a long desk with another top with two legs at one end fastened at right angles to it. The frame does not need to be nearly as complicated as what you show. Modular construction will make it much easier to move if that becomes necessary in the future.


----------



## ProletariatPatryk (Sep 20, 2013)

FrankC said:


> My suggestion would be to go to Ikea or an office furniture store and look at the bottom of their manufactured products, Ikea in particular has mastered simplification of construction.
> 
> What you basically show is a long desk with another top with two legs at one end fastened at right angles to it. The frame does not need to be nearly as complicated as what you show. Modular construction will make it much easier to move if that becomes necessary in the future.



I figured it could be simplified. My original plan was to make 2 separate tables, but I went against it pretty quickly. I didn't like that 2 separate tables left a leg that would block me from freely moving under the desk. Are you saying that I don't need to use all of the braces between the 2x4s? Because other than that it seems to be really simple.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

if you are using 4x4's for the legs even 1x4's would be adequate if they are notched into the top of the legs and glued for the frame, the cross pieces in the top won't hurt, 1x4's are okay there too.

The right angle section only needs two legs on the end, the other end fastens to the frame of the long table so there is no leg in your way.

The lower rails are optional, probably not necessary but if you feel they should be there that is fine as well.


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is an idea for you from the corner desk unit I built for my wife's craft room. Looks like a built in unit but it is not attached to the wall anywhere. Mostly made from cabinet grade birch plywood with poplar trim. Used Formica for the top trimmed with maple. Painted white with enamel paint for years of durability. Shelves are fully adjustable with peg holes every inch. Used alot of pocket holes for attachment. Comes apart so it can be moved.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

FrankC said:


> if you are using 4x4's for the legs even 1x4's would be adequate


Yeah, 4x4's would be needed only if you plan on having an elephant dance on the table. If pine, I'd use 2x4 but if oak or maple, I'd agree 1x4 is plenty.


----------

